# Tuscarora RR Gets its Ducks in a Row



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Like many narrow gauge railroads in the 1930s, the Tuscarora Railroad looked for unique ways to move traffic for minimal cost. Drawing from a recent trip to Colorado, the boys in the shops turned out two "ducks" as they quickly came to be known; both based on the Rio Grande Southern's motors (aka "Galloping Geese") 










TRR Motor #2 was the first, based on the RGS Motor #2. (The number is purely coincidental; the TRR's "Motor 1" is an old converted Model T Roadster.) The shop crew purchased a 1929 Model A Ford which had been roughed up on the rural Pennsylvania roadways. It was painted in a dark green color which the foreman liked, so they found a similar color and used that for the entire thing. Locals said it reminded them of the green of a mallard duck's head, so it became known as "the duck." Someone coined the phrase "Meandering Mallard," which management thought much more marketable than "duck," so they ran with it. 










Motor #2 is scratchbuilt, with a brass frame and styrene box for freight. The Model A is a Hubley kit, and yes--the paint that was on the kit when I bought it is what inspired the green paint and "duck story" that came with it.










Motor #3 is built to the same design as RGS #6, their work goose. Management wanted to keep the "Meandering Mallard" name specifically for #2, since it carried the freight and passengers of the day. Motor #3 became known as "the odd duck." Despite its less-than-flattering moniker, #3 became quite popular with the brass, them favoring it over the aging Motor #1 for their excursions over the line. 

Motor #3 is a Berlyn Locomotive Works model, pretty much unmodified except for new boards along the back and a proper load of track repair materials. (The tie load hides the battery pack.)










Both Ducks are controlled via Soundtraxx Tsunami DCC decoders, via Airwire receivers. Motor #2 uses a 1st-generation Airwire board whose motor control had burned out but whose DCC output still worked. Motor #3 uses an Airwire "Convertr" receiver. 










Many more photos, techniques, and history can be found *on my blog*.

Later,

K


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Kevin,

Not only are you a great modeler but the photography is second to none. Well done on both counts.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking ducks. Amazing details! So real!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Kevin, beautiful work. I always appreciate the story along with the model, great job on both. And I agree, your photography is amazing, I love those B/W shots.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with all of the above. I had to look twice at the first b/w shot to see if it was 1 to 1!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is everything that it Quacked-up to be. I have a fleet of geese that I should do something with. I doubt it would be that good.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin;

Your ducks look fantastic! Now you need a horn that blasts "Aaaaaflack!" instead of "AH-Oooooo-Gah!"

Richard;

But none of us has a "Henhouse" that can lay an Eggliner!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

No question about the models, absolutely fabulous, but what to say about the photography? First class for the colour photo's and just outstanding for the B/W.
Well done Kevin.
Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The models and photography are amazingly superb. I have always been intrigued by your
ability to think outside the box. Using it in such a realistic way, that could have been used
that way 100 yrs ago, Thanks for keeping us impressed.
Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin, how did you do the darkened edges on your B&W's? Great touch.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, guys! 

Dave, your "Aflaaaackkk!" joke isn't too far off the mark. The Tsunami board offers 7 different horns to choose from (single horn, dual, Klaxxon, etc.). The last one is identified as "Branta canadensis." Yep. A real goose. I about fell out of my chair when I played that one for the first time. Good one, Soundtraxx! 

Cliff, I do the darkened edges in Photoshop, though I'm pretty sure other software would have a similar "vignette" effect. In Photoshop, I select the oval selection tool, and set the feathering to 100 pixels (on an 800-pixel wide photo). I draw the oval from corner to corner. Then I select the inverse so I can paint on everything outside the oval instead of inside of it. Select a large brush, set my color to black, and paint the edges. The large amount of feathering will generally keep the black layer somewhat transparent so it just darkens it instead of painting it completely black, but you can always adjust the transparency of the brush, too, if the effect it too heavy.

Later,

K


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation Kevin. It sure lends an authentic antique look.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kevin

they look absolutely great!

Alan


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Duck Season! lol. Looks good mate.


----------

